# Transexual wants sex change/hormone therapy on the NHS



## Skhosu (12 May 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/nottinghamshire/8045268.stm
I don't think he should get it..sorry but the NHs is overstretched as it is.
Thoughts?


----------



## Wasrandyra (12 May 2009)

While I feel that this probably is hugely important to this individual, I do not think that it is the role of the NHS to pay for it.  

In the cold light of day with patients dying on waiting lists and NHS staff stretched to the max it would be innapropriate given it is a non essential procedure.

I would also note that he/she has only been living as a woman for 18 months, perhaps its a little soon to be considering surgery any way.

Perhaps the NHS would fund my boob job seeing as it would make me 'complete'.  I doubt it ......


----------



## Tabbi (12 May 2009)

Where I sympathise with her, she should not be trying to blackmail the NHS into giving her the treatment.  
As Wasranyra said she has only been living as a woman for 18 months and is perhaps a little too soon be considering surgery.


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2009)

going is hunger strike is just plain selfish and takes away time and money from genuinely ill people


----------



## MagicMelon (12 May 2009)

What a bitch. Sorry but how utterly selfish.  The NHS is already under-funded. People everyday are refused certain drugs which could literally extend their lives by years. Let her starve to death I say.


----------



## WishfulThinker (12 May 2009)

It is classed as a cosmetic procedure I believe, and whilst this person will no doubt be in some emotional distress, they can still carry out their daily life with out the change - which, to be fair............they aren't going to look much different to you and i as they are not the most feminine of TV's. 

I do hope that the health authority don't back down.  I mean............I have certain issues with my lady dept because of problems when I was in the womb - but whilst it does upset me some times, I would not expect the NHS to fix it as it is cosmetic, and it functions!! 

I also hope that they dont pull the Sex Disrimination card - but then it doesnt state if they are gay or not.


----------



## qwertyuiop (12 May 2009)

There is no medical necessity, so the NHS should not pay for it. Being the gender you don't want to be is not an illness.

Ditto fertility treatment (not getting pregnant is also not an illness) and non-essential plastic surgery.


----------



## GinaB (12 May 2009)

I think unless you have truly been in the situation, you cannot begin to comprehend how the person feels.


----------



## Skhosu (12 May 2009)

regardless of how they 'feel' people are not getting the drugs they need to stay alive, this is not the same imo.


----------



## Flyingbuck (12 May 2009)

With what we will be saving on not cleaning moats, chandeliers, et al....just give her the surgery/drugs!


----------



## Sooty (13 May 2009)

I am not sure how I feel about this, tbh. There is a real issue with the mental health of transgender patients, but this particular person seems to think they have a right to very expensive surgery. Maybe take out a loan and have it done privately? The NHS should ideally be about prevention and cure of illnesses, not IVF and sex changes. However, if you disregard mental health issues brought about by being in the wrong body or not having children, are you failing your patients? I think the surgery should be made available, but not at nil cost. Maybe cheaper than private, say at cost.


----------



## ladyt25 (13 May 2009)

Very very selfish indeed in my opnion. The thousands of people out there who require LIFE-SAVING medical treatment and often die beforehand and yet she, for some warped reason believes she is entitled to free surgery I just cannot comprehend it.

I get sick of reading stories like this and feel the same way as I do about people getting gastric band/bypasses etc on the NHS because they can't be bothered putting the effort in to lose weight naturally. I'm sorry but the whole "I've tried so many diets, they just don't work" excuse doesn't wash with me. In all honesty I'd rather the NHS fund them to have a nutritionist sort our their meal plans than take up valuable surgery time.

I have to take (asthma) drugs to essentially keep me alive but I have to PAY for them and will do for the rest of my life as do thousands of others yet we didn't choose to be like that. Ok so you may argue 'she' was born into the wrong body - so be it, it ain't gonna kill her! Hows about she work a few jobs maybe (others do it), save the money and pay for it herself??!


----------



## Stateside (13 May 2009)

It looks like it could do with loosing a few pounds anyway. so a bit of hunger wont do it any harm ,I call it IT as in my mind its not anything else. if it wants its bits cut off I will do it, I have a rusty knife in the yard. 
these people should  get on with the life they have been given and stop winging.


----------



## Sooty (13 May 2009)

Wow. Your compassion and understanding are overwhelming.


----------



## MooMoo (13 May 2009)

Gotta say I dont think it should be on the NHS. Its stretched enough as it is. Until the NHS can honestly say that everything is 100% hunky dory and those who need REAL treatment are getting everything they need, then they should not even consider it.

If its that much of a problem they can save up and pay for it themself - wonder how much they'll "need" it when they have to foot the bill.


----------



## polyphonic (13 May 2009)

WOW! I have to agree with your post Sooty- As a gay male, who has many transgenered friends, I can not comprehend how they do truly feel about being in the wrong body, mentally and physically.  I dont think the NHS should have to pay for the surgery, yet, maybe address the mental illness issue that may come about being transgender.  I dont think calling her it was helpfull or constructive but some have little passion out side of their own constraints!


----------



## qwertyuiop (13 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Gotta say I dont think it should be on the NHS. Its stretched enough as it is. Until the NHS can honestly say that everything is 100% hunky dory and those who need REAL treatment are getting everything they need, then they should not even consider it.

[/ QUOTE ]
Even if the NHS was delivering 100% of necessary services, this should still not go ahead. NHS funds come from us taxpayers, not a magic money tree!


----------



## MooMoo (13 May 2009)

True.

[ QUOTE ]
 I think unless you have truly been in the situation, you cannot begin to comprehend how the person feels. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is true also, but i could say the same about cancer patients or terminally ill children and I would not begrudge them a single penny of their treatment.


----------



## paddywak (13 May 2009)

Nope ... no way should it be NHS people who need genuine help get turned awayor put on never ending waiting lists tell her to piss right off why should we pay for her willy to be lopped of put a tight band on it give it a few weeks and it will drop off like a lambs tail hehe nice and humane lol! x


----------



## GinaB (13 May 2009)

At the end of the day even if they did agree to this surgery (which I severely doubt they will) it probably won't take place for years. 

Other cases take priority over the likes of this, it is not something that would be bumped up the list.


----------



## Camel (15 May 2009)

I do understand where people come from ... but! Should the NHS pay for the following 

Treatment for STD's? (almost always preventable)
Injuries from high risk sport?
Addicts of any sort? 
Cancer caused by lifestyle? (sunbeds, smoking)
Obesity treatments?
Anorexia/Bulimia (If fat people just need to eat less do 'thin' people just need to eat more?)
Termination of pregnancy?
Wart/mole removal?]
Illegal Immigrants?

All either preventable of unecessary? I haven't read the story of the transexual but in principle if it is ruining his/her life then why shouldn't they receive treatment if all the above attract funds?

xx


----------



## Onyxia (15 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Nope ... no way should it be NHS people who need genuine help get turned awayor put on never ending waiting lists tell her to piss right off why should we pay for her willy to be lopped of put a tight band on it give it a few weeks and it will drop off like a lambs tail hehe nice and humane lol! x 

[/ QUOTE ]
You cant seriously think like that? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I agree completly with Sooty's post.
I have no idea how it must feel to be in the wrong body and wont even attempt to guess how a person may feel in that situation.
I WOULD like to point out that people DO die from depression and self loathing(sp? gah) that are commonly hand in hand with transender issues,but hey,it;s not the NHS at fault if they take their own life is it?No need to pop it on the statistics lists... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Do you really think someone would CHOOSE to feel so wrong that an invasive op is the only way forward?

Should she have the surgery?Yes.
Should the NHS foot the bill? I dont think so,but it should offer it at cost.


----------



## conniegirl (15 May 2009)

Personaly i think any cosmetic procedure should NOT be funded by the NHS.

I was born in the wrong body, one that has too big boobs, i'm not asking the NHS to pay to sort out my issues, maybe i could ask them for money towards a personal trainer!

I have been offered a breast reduction on the NHS as my top heavyness (naturnaly bigger then JORDAN ever was) is starting to affect my spine but i'm still going to go private as i dont think the NHS should have to pay for it when there are so many out there DIEING because they cant get the correct drugs because the NHS cant afford them. (and i dont trust the NHS)

Anyway, in short no i dont think they should pay for it, perhaps counceling to help him cope with the supposed body issues but if you want to have such a drastic NON Essential surgery then you should pay for it privately.


----------



## Skhosu (15 May 2009)

And what of those who want breast enhancements? Many of them would say they are depressed etc without a breast op. Same thing imo..


----------



## Camel (15 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Personaly i think any cosmetic procedure should NOT be funded by the NHS.

I was born in the wrong body, one that has too big boobs, i'm not asking the NHS to pay to sort out my issues, maybe i could ask them for money towards a personal trainer!

I have been offered a breast reduction on the NHS as my top heavyness (naturnaly bigger then JORDAN ever was) is starting to affect my spine but i'm still going to go private as i dont think the NHS should have to pay for it when there are so many out there DIEING because they cant get the correct drugs because the NHS cant afford them. (and i dont trust the NHS)

Anyway, in short no i dont think they should pay for it, perhaps counceling to help him cope with the supposed body issues but if you want to have such a drastic NON Essential surgery then you should pay for it privately. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats great that you can afford to have your breast reduction done privately  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. but many sadly cant afford to fund their own surgery.

I would have your operation done by the NHS as if it is affecting your spine then it is a medical necessity - not a cosmetic preocedure. The NHS will potentially save money on appointments, physiotherapy etc in the long run and the goverment will save money on days lost through back pain - everyones a winner  
	
	
		
		
	


	





xx


----------



## TinChicken (15 May 2009)

surely mental health is as important as physical health... 
i think they should get it on the nhs.
i think the people who drink in excess and can't seem to keep their pants on and who are obese are costing the nhs more money. the ratio of people requiring the gastric band on the nhs is surely higher then tose requiring gener reasignment?


----------



## conniegirl (16 May 2009)

MrsO.
I may well have the reduction, however i wont be trusting the NHS with it. 
I luckily have duel citazenship in belgium and would rather they did it or i go private in belgium. 
I dont want MRSA thanks very much.


----------



## hezza1 (16 May 2009)

Having surgery on the nhs does not mean you will get mrsa , what an ignorant thing to say.


----------



## WishfulThinker (16 May 2009)

My mum had her hysterectomy in a private hospital and caught something and almost died.  She had to go to the NHS hospital to be treated in case she got it again.


----------



## CAYLA (16 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Having surgery on the nhs does not mean you will get mrsa , what an ignorant thing to say. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, but there is a pretty good chance


----------



## conniegirl (16 May 2009)

haveago, have you looked at the statistics reacently? Have you been round a ward and actualy taken a good look at the shoddy care and infection control procedures that a large number of nurses practice (i have and i admit there are some nurses out there who are very good at thier jobs, and truely care, but they are vastly outnumbered by those that dont), have good look round, Britain has the highest rate of MRSA infection in Europe or america.
The NHS is the laughing stock of the European health services, It is well known that you often come out sicker then you go in. 

Not all hospitals are bad but the vast majority of them are understaffed, underfunded and often dirty.

My grandmother was killed by MRSA that she got in a hospital
When i went into hospital and had my appendix out i Got a horrific infection that landed me back in hospital for 2 weeks.
If i wasnt bound by confidentiality agreements i could list off at least anouther 20 cases I have personaly delt with were people have come back from hospital sicker then when they went in!

Not ignorant, personal experiance with the oppinions of a great many health care proffessionals to back it up.

The NHS nearly killed my mother, a 4am drive to belgium with your mother in agony in the seat next to you because the NHS wont do a thing for her does somewhat put you off the NHS.
We got to belgium and within 2 hours of arriving on the hospital doorstep she had an emergancy operation and we were told that if she had been left for an hur longer she would have been DEAD! and that the belgian health service would have offered her the non emergancy surgery 2 years previously!


----------



## CAYLA (16 May 2009)

Must say after my OH went in for spinal surgery recently and my sister I was appauled by the care they recieved, and the state and cleanliness of the hospital(disgusting) and the way I was treat as a visitor, I work in a vets and the animals are treat better and the clinic is cleaner


----------



## Onyxia (16 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
surely mental health is as important as physical health... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Not to most on HHO or the Gov/NHS sadly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Maybe it's because depression is banded about so easily now that people dont take it seriously ("god I am so depressed,I diddnt get the horse/promotion/car I wanted) and other mental illnes is still taboo.
Anyone who thinks NHS hospitals give bad treatment should take a look around the mental health sector-patiants having to FIGHT FOR YEARS to get ANY treatment,being dropped for not attending apointments when the service worker cancled on them then going back on waiting lists,huge budget cuts,OT equipment left to gather dust because there is no funding for its use.....the list is endless.
If a person is suffering from a mental health condition it is just as important that  they get treatment as it is someone with a physcal problem gets treated.
Shame it doesnt work that way.
Oh, /rantoff 
	
	
		
		
	


	





For non essentilal surgery I hink it should be done on the NHS at cost for a case like a transgender op or a small profit(compared to the private sector) for things like breast ops the person simply wants.
It would also save a fair amount of money since they wouldnt have to fix promlems cased by cheap crap surgery abroad.
The extra cash from doing it cheaper then private could be put back into the NHS pot to provide more treatment/cleaner hospitals ect.


----------



## Paddywhack (16 May 2009)

Why should they not ? smokers and over weight people get help.


----------



## hezza1 (16 May 2009)

Conniegirl i know some hospitals are not the best , but i work in one and i can assure you we do our utmost to keep our ward as hygienic as we can , of course infections will be picked up but you will get that in any hospital not just Nhs, that was the point i was trying to get across. I will defend our wee hospital to anybody we are experts on hand washing we even have an inspector who comes round and does audits to make sure we do it after every task and that we do it properly !!. at the moment though we are being fitted for special masks and being shown how to manage Swine Flu.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/nottinghamshire/8045268.stm
I don't think he should get it..sorry but the NHs is overstretched as it is.
Thoughts? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If I wake up tomorrow with certain new dangling bits between my legs, you'll probably hear my scream across the sea! I'm pretty sure I would be devastated and everything would feel so incredibly wrong. And my first thoughts would probably be about "Which is the sharpest knife in our kitchen?"
On other hand, she was born with them, they didn't just turn up over night and I don't know, in a way I don't think your NHS should pay, but I'm not sure her life is worth less than others with problems. 


I think to some degree the responses on here, is about how the person comes across. Let's just say that I'm glad it's not "my" tax money on the line, but I'm also aware that I don't know how the article + news-clip on TV, have been edited, some do have a habit of making things sound in a way that they think will be noticed the most by the readers/viewers. 






 (but with sympathy)


----------



## Biscuit (17 May 2009)

The NHS already pays for all sorts of minor ailments. I think this could potentially be way more than a minor issue for the person concerned in terms of mental health.

If, in the professional opinion of a doctor or psychiatrist this is important for a patient's mental health and well being then I don't see why it should not be covered.

http://www.lauras-playground.com/transsexual_transgender_suicide_memorial%20.htm


----------



## nippie221 (11 March 2011)

MrsO said:



			I do understand where people come from ... but! Should the NHS pay for the following 

Treatment for STD's? (almost always preventable)
Injuries from high risk sport?
Addicts of any sort? 
Cancer caused by lifestyle? (sunbeds, smoking)
Obesity treatments?
Anorexia/Bulimia (If fat people just need to eat less do 'thin' people just need to eat more?)
Termination of pregnancy?
Wart/mole removal?]
Illegal Immigrants?

All either preventable of unecessary? I haven't read the story of the transexual but in principle if it is ruining his/her life then why shouldn't they receive treatment if all the above attract funds?

xx
		
Click to expand...

How can you say anything about cancer being equal to having a sex change,  I watched my mother suffer from breast cancer screaming and crying in pain for six months before she past away when i was 13, she ate healthly and was very active, people make mistakes in their life by smoking and some give up for 20 years and STILL contract lung cancer, 

Anorexia is a mental problem that is very hard to control it's not their fault, and talking about immigrants what about Nadia from big brother SCROUNGING of the nhs for a sex change.

Your arguement is unfounded and juvenile,  Children at the age of 3 even less have lukemia an die from it Painful and slow death because there isn't enough funds for research.

If anyone wants a sex change and they haven't got the money go to school and study and find a good job and save their money and then go and have the op,  It makes my blood boil when people sit here and complain about the nhs not paying for TS operations, this country has more pressing things to worry about than petty people crying about "oh i'm a man trapped in a womans body" ETC.

The goverment isn't there for you to change you're appearance to make you feel better, I suffer from severe depression and it's to do with the way i look, I'm not going be so self centred as to cry and ask for plastic surgery from the Nhs, i seek mental help, people are out there that suffer from unbarable pain every day and you are tying to justify TS.... What a joke!


----------



## olop (11 March 2011)

One of the reasons I hate the NHS - everyone seems to have an opinion on who should be treated & who shouldnt.

If we went to the way of paying for our own treatment we wouldnt have the hypo's claiming for treatment they do not need & the hospitals would probably be cleaner (just look at our our overseas hospitals)

I have an incurable condition myself that leaves me in angony everyday, yet I cannot get the treatment I want because its not funded by the NHS.  I pay my NI / tax contributions for nothing & if I didnt then I could probably put that money up to afford my treatment privately.  Instead I am paying for morons like this that will probably get there treatment!

ETA - no I dont think this he/she should have there treatment funded, nor should people who are overweight & smokers (that one really gets my back up!)


----------



## Spudlet (11 March 2011)

Why has a new poster dragged up a two year old thread?

Olop, if we didn't have the NHS we certainly wouldn't have one thing - my little brother. He would have died, as he became seriously ill with a rare condition shortly after my parents split up - who would have funded his treatment, which was expensive? As it is he will live a full life. I am probably extremely selfish in the eyes of some posters here who would wish him dead, but I am very glad to still have him here - thanks to the NHS.


----------



## BBH (11 March 2011)

Spudlet said:



			Why has a new poster dragged up a two year old thread?

Olop, if we didn't have the NHS we certainly wouldn't have one thing - my little brother. He would have died, as he became seriously ill with a rare condition shortly after my parents split up - who would have funded his treatment, which was expensive? As it is he will live a full life. I am probably extremely selfish in the eyes of some posters here who would wish him dead, but I am very glad to still have him here - thanks to the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

Good lord who would wish your brother dead 

IMV the NHS pays for a lot it shouldn't ie all these drunks on a fri / sat night who fall over bang their heads,  get in fights, etc etc they should pay for the drain on NHS funds.

I think the NHS is so financially stretched hard decisions have to be made and as much as it'd be nice to treat everyone its not possible. Its use should be confined to those with illness, accident  and disease, anything that effects your physically wellbeing. Mental health issues are distressing for those involved but don't in the main lead to death.    

Things I don't think we can afford are things like fertility treatment, gender realignment, etc etc. 

Of course if money was no object it would be nice to help everyone. I


----------



## olop (11 March 2011)

Didnt realise this post was so old - I didnt look at the dates of it 

I certainly do not wish anyone dead, I just gave my opinion of what I think would be a better solution.


----------



## Amymay (11 March 2011)

Wasrandyra said:



			While I feel that this probably is hugely important to this individual, I do not think that it is the role of the NHS to pay for it.  

In the cold light of day with patients dying on waiting lists and NHS staff stretched to the max it would be innapropriate given it is a non essential procedure.

I would also note that he/she has only been living as a woman for 18 months, perhaps its a little soon to be considering surgery any way.

Perhaps the NHS would fund my boob job seeing as it would make me 'complete'.  I doubt it ......
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100%.


----------



## Booboos (11 March 2011)

The article is bizarrely out of contact with reality. Having worked with numerous PCTs, trangender operations are a normal part of the NHS. There is a vigorous screening process which includes, amongst other things, at least two years of psychotherapy and living as a member of the opposite sex, to ensure the patient understands the implications of such an irreversible decision and is able to hand the consequences.

This is not classed as cosmetic prcedure, it is classed as a medical need. The precise source of transgender problems is disputed, but the two main theories see it as either a genetic or a hormonal issue, both perfectly valid medical needs.


----------



## Jim Moriarty (11 March 2011)

olop said:



			ETA - no I dont think this he/she should have there treatment funded, nor should people who are overweight & smokers (that one really gets my back up!)
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that old ignorant chestnut. I take it you don't appreciate that the tax on tobacco products was ring fenced for the NHS. I'd say on that basis smokers have more right to NHS treatment than non-smokers... 

Besides, not all smokers require treatment for alleged smoking related illness, and many non-smokers DO require treatment for illnesses the ignorant attribute to smokers. i.e. it's not just smokers that get lung cancer!!

If you're going to cherry pick treatment based on your own moral aversions then we'd all be up the swanee and the NHS would be down the crapper.

PS
Old threads do tend to mature nicely with age.


----------



## Shilasdair (11 March 2011)

JimMoriarty said:



			PS
Old threads do tend to mature nicely with age. 

Click to expand...

I agree - I'm off to perform CPR on my (in)famous cob thread.
Glad you approve.
S


----------



## Camel (11 March 2011)

nippie221 said:



			How can you say anything about cancer being equal to having a sex change,  I watched my mother suffer from breast cancer screaming and crying in pain for six months before she past away when i was 13, she ate healthly and was very active, people make mistakes in their life by smoking and some give up for 20 years and STILL contract lung cancer.

Anorexia is a mental problem that is very hard to control it's not their fault, and talking about immigrants what about Nadia from big brother SCROUNGING of the nhs for a sex change.

Your arguement is unfounded and juvenile,  Children at the age of 3 even less have lukemia an die from it Painful and slow death because there isn't enough funds for research.

If anyone wants a sex change and they haven't got the money go to school and study and find a good job and save their money and then go and have the op,  It makes my blood boil when people sit here and complain about the nhs not paying for TS operations, this country has more pressing things to worry about than petty people crying about "oh i'm a man trapped in a womans body" ETC.

The goverment isn't there for you to change you're appearance to make you feel better, I suffer from severe depression and it's to do with the way i look, I'm not going be so self centred as to cry and ask for plastic surgery from the Nhs, i seek mental help, people are out there that suffer from unbarable pain every day and you are tying to justify TS.... What a joke!
		
Click to expand...

The point of my post was/is .... there are many things that can be debated as to whether the NHS should pay for - end of! I didn't really state whether I agreed with any of them or not 

And as for my points being Juvenile and unfounded  well! ..... Go and boil your head 

xx


----------



## nippie221 (12 March 2011)

MrsO said:



			The point of my post was/is .... there are many things that can be debated as to whether the NHS should pay for - end of! I didn't really state whether I agreed with any of them or not 

And as for my points being Juvenile and unfounded  well! ..... Go and boil your head 

xx
		
Click to expand...

I telling it's not up for debate, it's not normal, and if u want to have an operation, because thats all it is is an operation, the sex you were born thats the sex you will die as, don't go to the the nhs because you want to sergically change yourself, get a job and pay for it yourself and stop scaving off the goverment, Low life idiots who can't pay for their own op should be told to go and play with a bus.....

Oh and im sorry if i hit a sore spot,  but if it took me to go boil my head to have you all locked up i would


----------



## Camel (12 March 2011)

I didn't really have a stance on the Transexual issue ... your post actually make me want to campaign for them now!


----------



## JessandCharlie (12 March 2011)

nippie221 said:



			I telling it's not up for debate, it's not normal, and if u want to have an operation, because thats all it is is an operation, the sex you were born thats the sex you will die as, don't go to the the nhs because you want to sergically change yourself, get a job and pay for it yourself and stop scaving off the goverment, Low life idiots who can't pay for their own op should be told to go and play with a bus.....

Oh and im sorry if i hit a sore spot,  but if it took me to go boil my head to have you all locked up i would
		
Click to expand...

What on earth?


Most people start a "Hi, I'm new" Thread in New Lounge. Oh well, each to their own I guess 

J&C


----------



## MagicMelon (13 March 2011)

Yunalesca said:



			[ QUOTE ]
Should she have the surgery?Yes.
Should the NHS foot the bill? I dont think so,but it should offer it at cost.
		
Click to expand...

The NHS should offer it at cost?  Erm thats what private health care is there for - she is welcome to pay for it if she wants! I have no problem with that.  Taking it from the NHS though, she should feel utterly ashamed for even asking.


----------



## Annette4 (13 March 2011)

I haven't read past the first page because I got to upset but I'm actually shocked at a LOT of peoples attitude and yes she deserves the treatment! 

Transphobia really gets my back up. Why the hell is she less deserving than anyone else? There is a waiting list for this and any other kind of treatment and yes she would have to wait longer than an cancer patient but she is no less deserving than any other patient. 

She did not CHOOSE to be in the wrong body, she did not CHOOSE to go through all the pain and trauma transsexuals go through on a daily basis. I know several transpersons (and have dated one) and it is such a painful process that every one I have known has admitted they wished they were just 'normal' as they wouldn't have to deal with not only the torture of being in the wrong body but the added torture of the small minded and bigoted attitudes of so many


----------



## cavalo branco (14 March 2011)

Booboos has the only correct take on this - its been available on the NHS for some time now. The screening is very comprehensive though, so its not easily offered. I work in a hospital and having met some of the patients, I think that they are very brave and unfortunate people. 

Every PCT has to make hard decisions about where to spend their money and transexuals are only one group. There are many people coming to this country for free treatment who are not entitled to it- perhaps they should be the ones targetted


----------



## sarcasm_queen (17 March 2011)

I'm honestly so shocked and upset at some of your opinions- I have a friend who has been waiting for years for the same treatment, and the NHS don't seem to be able to decide whether to do it or not.

It's not a choice for the people to feel like they are in the wrong body. It's not a choice for them to have mental health problems.

And whoever the person who described the lady as "IT." Jesus Christ, I am so happy that my friend isn't surrounded by people like you.


----------



## Luci07 (17 March 2011)

Interesting post - skipped over the ones which just shouted ignorance but read carefully the posts from people who actually have some facts to offer. I don't have an axe to grind, I don't know anyone in that position and the phrase "rock and a hard place" springs to mind for the (shortly to be no more) PCT's. The NHS as we all know is a not a bottomless pit. Who can weigh up one persons severe mental suffering against (randomly picks an illness) - offering drugs to help with early dementia and give those sufferers - effectively - more time to be themselves before they are overcome with this? but glad to hear that the process is comprehensive and a 2 year screening..


----------



## MagicMelon (19 March 2011)

Annette4 said:



			I haven't read past the first page because I got to upset but I'm actually shocked at a LOT of peoples attitude and yes she deserves the treatment! 

Transphobia really gets my back up. Why the hell is she less deserving than anyone else? There is a waiting list for this and any other kind of treatment and yes she would have to wait longer than an cancer patient but she is no less deserving than any other patient.
		
Click to expand...

She IS less deserving because its not life threatening!  If you researched into the NHS and their spending you would realise that they have very very little money, they have to be damn careful WHERE they spend it.  My dad died from cancer last year - as soon as I found out he had cancer in the first place I looked into what treatment he needed, luckily he WAS given the horrifically expensive chemo drugs he needed at the time, however I found out other areas DON'T offer the same drugs (as they decide to spend elsewhere).  Each area offers different treatments so even if you are dying from cancer in one area, you may not get the chemo drugs you need but say 100 miles away you would!  So in my opinion, those with life threatening problems SHOULD get priority and there simply is not enough money left for all the other stuff like someone wanting to change sex.  I am not saying their condition isnt awful, I imagine it is BUT they are healthy, they dont NEED treatment just to survive.


----------



## Jim Moriarty (19 March 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			She IS less deserving because its not life threatening!
		
Click to expand...

Toothache isn't life threatening, but it's attended to by the NHS. Cataracts are not life threatening, but they are attended to by the NHS. Arthritis isn't life threatening, but it's attended to by the NHS. Alopecia isn't life threatening, but wigs are provided on the NHS. And I could go on.

The NHS is not merely a 'life saving' entity, although I'm of the opinion it should step away from that epithet at times. I disagree with spending, say, £20k on drugs just to keep someone alive for an 'extra' six months. Whilst I'm sure it means the world to the friends and family, it's a disproportionate expense for the outcome.




			My dad died from cancer last year
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the vast majority of us have lost someone to one form of cancer or another (I've lost several over the years). But we should put that aside and be utterly dispassionate and objective when discussing something as socially critical as the NHS and it's funding and use.


----------



## EstherYoung (20 March 2011)

Some stats: The US national suicide rate is less than 0.5%. The US national suicide rate for transgender/transsexual people is 31%. Over 50% of people with gender dysphoria will have had one serious suicide attempt by the time they are 20. Arguably, the condition is life threatening without support (be that psychological or drug or surgical treatment - not all people want surgery as it is very major life threatening surgery). There's a reasonable overview of the condition and causes here: http://webhome.idirect.com/~beech1/GENDERID.HTM 

Gender is by no means as precise or as limiting as the two boxes you tick on the form. 

Anyhows, if anyone wants to read a slightly more balanced report of this particular case, there's quite a good summary here:
http://ukhumanrightsblog.com/2011/03/17/transsexual-denied-nhs-breast-surgery-loses-appeal/


----------



## HashRouge (20 March 2011)

The NHS doesn't hand out sex changes to any random person who says they want one! There is, like others have said, a VERY comprehensive screening process and I would be willing to bet that the number of people who have actually received a sex change on the NHS is very small. I don't think any of us can truly imagine what it would be like to feel as though you were trapped in the wrong body, and I've been shocked by some of the responses tbh! I understand that it is a controversial subject, but, as the poster above me said, it CAN be about saving a life due to the disproportionately high rates of suicide and depression amongst people with gender dysphoria.


----------



## noodle_ (20 March 2011)

GinaB said:



			I think unless you have truly been in the situation, you cannot begin to comprehend how the person feels.
		
Click to expand...

i agree.

BUT

there are people with cancer.... true health issues that imo should be given first priority....

i read an article in the paper the other day that people (some?) are only entitled to two weeks physio - when they really need 2 months...!!!...

just shows how bad the NHS is....

i do think he is being selfish in the hunger strike though - i genuinly feel for him but its not down to the NHS for the op.....I want surgery on my face (cosmetic) but im not whinging to the NHS as mines cosmetic yet still affecting my life.....!


----------



## Oberon (21 March 2011)

I work in emergency medicine.

If I have 9 male patients - half (at least) will be in with alcohol related issues. Abdo pain, chronic/acute pancreatitis, confusion, seizures, head injuries etc etc.

Of nine female - I'd have around 4 of the same.

Then there are the IVDUs with abcessed injection sites, necrotic wounds and blood clots in their lungs and legs. Some are in wheel chairs after having a leg off - but they're still on the methadone and smack.

Obese people in with abdo pain, chest pain, blood clots, new onset of diabetes etc.

Smokers in with shortness of breath, COPD with acidosis, asthma.

Diabetics who refuse to take their insulin in with DKA (week after week after week).

And of course, at Christmas when all the elderly peole are dumped at A&E by their families.

I won't even begin to get into what goes on in A&E.

Safe to say - alot of NHS's resources are wasted on anti-social behaviour.

It's not for me to judge on individual cases and I understand that transgender people have a genuine problem - but there just isn't the money. 

I am terrified they will go ahead with the plan and turn the NHS into a system like the US. 

People would die because they wouldn't be able to afford treatment for cancer, nevermind hormone therapy. 

I can't watch people die because of money. I'd have to stop nursing - I couldn't bear it.


----------



## bettysmum (23 March 2011)

so sad


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 March 2011)

Friends brother had a sex change on the NHS about 10 years ago. He had little counselling before and afterwards found it difficult to cope with life as a woman. He still suffered from depression, low self esteeme and social phobia, onl now he had a new identity to cope with and the self exclusion that resulted from it. He regretted having it done.
 Also had a friend who had a lovely boob job done on the NHS...


----------



## YorksG (31 March 2011)

I work in mental health and actually question how many people who deem themselves to be transgender actually are so. The likelyhood of these people having suffered severe trauma in childhood is high, which may have lead to an abnormal degree of disociation and a dislike/hatred of the gener which suffered the trauma. If more money was spent on training mental health professionals to work with the sequalea of childhood trauma, including providing appropriate assesment, then the money used for opperations and hormone treatment could, IMO be vastly reduced.


----------

